# nOOB OC'er - any help and advice plz



## MightyMatty (Oct 30, 2008)

There are many threads here relating to ocing - and one thing i have learnt is that advice seems to be custom made for an individuals setup...so here goes. I'm looking for general help and advice - im a complete novice.

This is my summary from everest (chose to output a summary file):

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Operating System Microsoft Windows Vista Media Center Edition 6.0.6001 (WinVista Beta)
Date 2008-10-31
Time 00:00


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows Vista Media Center Edition
OS Service Pack -
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Motherboard:
CPU Type 2x , 2400 MHz
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 4096 MB
BIOS Type Unknown
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)

Display:
Video Adapter GeForce 8600 GT
Video Adapter GeForce 8600 GT
Monitor Dell SE198WFP(Digital) [NoDB] (7373176F5HVS)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH9 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2921
IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH9 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive SAMSUNG HD103UJ ATA Device (931 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST BDDVDRW GGC-H20L ATA Device
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 953866 MB (929412 MB free)

Input:
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Keyboard Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Controller (82.36.54.229)

Peripherals:
Printer Fax
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939 [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C [NoDB]
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 86 80 34 29 00 00 00 00 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 77 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 86 80 35 29 00 00 00 00 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 77 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 86 80 36 29 00 00 00 00 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 77 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 86 80 37 29 00 00 00 00 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 77 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 86 80 38 29 00 00 00 00 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 77 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 86 80 39 29 00 00 00 00 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 77 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 86 80 3A 29 00 00 00 00 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 77 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 86 80 3C 29 00 00 00 00 02 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 77 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: DE 10 01 04 00 00 00 00 A1 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 82 16 86 22 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 86 80 21 29 00 00 00 00 02 00 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 77 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 86 80 26 29 00 00 00 00 02 00 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 77 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 7B 19 63 23 00 00 00 00 03 00 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 4F 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 69 19 48 10 00 00 00 00 B0 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 26 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 86 80 4E 24 00 00 00 00 92 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 77 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 86 80 18 29 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 77 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 86 80 3E 29 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 9F 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 86 80 40 29 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 77 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 86 80 48 29 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 77 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 86 80 4A 29 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 77 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 86 80 C0 29 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 76 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 86 80 C1 29 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 76 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 86 80 30 29 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 77 82 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 

B20 D10000 F01: ?

Offset 00: 06 11 44 30 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 43 10 FE 81 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 ................................................................
C000:0040 ................................................................
C000:0080 ................................................................
C000:00C0 ................................................................
C000:0100 ................................................................
C000:0140 ................................................................
C000:0180 ................................................................
C000:01C0 ................................................................
C000:0200 ................................................................
C000:0240 ................................................................
C000:0280 ................................................................
C000:02C0 ................................................................
C000:0300 ................................................................
C000:0340 ................................................................
C000:0380 ................................................................
C000:03C0 ................................................................


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BIOS Unknown
HDD SAMSUNG HD103UJ ATA Device
Monitor DELF004: Dell SE198WFP(Digital) [NoDB]
Motherboard Unknown
PCI/AGP 10DE-0401: NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 1106-3044: VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 1969-1048: Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 197B-2363: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-244E: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2918: Intel(R) ICH9 LPC Interface Controller - 2918 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2921: Intel(R) ICH9 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2921 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2926: Intel(R) ICH9 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2930: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2934: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2935: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2936: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2937: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2938: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2939: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-293A: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-293C: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-293E: High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2940: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2948: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2948 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-294A: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 294A [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-29C0: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35/P31 Express Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 29C0 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-29C1: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35/P31 Express Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 29C1 [NoDB]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok, memory is: DDR2, 4 x 1024 Mbytes, Max Bandwidth: PC2-5300 (333MHz), by Micron Technology (Crucial?). Model numbers: 1) D427D21A 2) D427D20A 3) D427D0FA 4) D427D214. Hope that covers it?

PSU is a Corsair HX620W Modular.

The cooler/fan on the quad is the one that came in the box - i.e. i fitted the standard factory spec one.

The only fans on my rig are 2 mounted on the 'box'. The one on the left hand side (when looking at the pc face on) is positioned over the CPU are of the m/b, is 80mm and blows air out. The second is at the front of the case, at the bottom, is 120mm and sucks air in.

Core temps while just typing this are: 0 = 55, 1 = 50, 2 = 49, 3 = 50 with all 4 loads showing 0%.

I then ran disk defrag, a movie, spyware scan, virus scan at the same time and got: 0: = 78, 1 = 74, 2= 70, 3 = 68. This is changing all the time and varies from reading in the 50's to the 70's - but seems to stay in the 60's mainly.

Ok, thats it for now. Hope this is all in order. I'll read up on the beginners guides tomorrow. Any help and advice greatly apreciated - nn. :wave:


----------

